# I doubt this is a new topic



## Anonymous (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been searching through the pages, look for info on plain old IC chips the long skinny black everywere on the boards chips.

Do they have anything in them. I have buckets full.

thanks

Hopefully not offending by asking a question that I feel I should be able to fine the answers for.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim,

There are so many varieties of these the best answer is zero to 1 gram of gold per pound. Expect to find silver also.

Be careful if you crush or grind them as the fine dust and it's solutions can be hazardous to your health, escpecially in older items when lead was still frequently used in solders.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 11, 2008)

The value mainly depends how the chip is attached. It can be epoxy, silver braze, or gold braze. Split them open and look. You can tell which is which.


----------

